# lean bulk recomp diet



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

*afew stats*

*26 years old*

*
6' 1*

*220lbs*

*14ish % bf*

*18" arms*

*52" chest*

*33" waist*

due to start my next cycle in march consisting of -

1-12 500mg sust

1-10 200mg tren e

so im looking to get my diet up to scratch, the plan is to lean bulk/recomp and try to add a lean 8-10lbs while trying to reduce bf. Im thinking of priming for 6 weeks before i start my cycle to reduce bf alittle and make the cycle more effective via the priming theory.

Heres current diet maintaining my body weight-

1- 75g oats

50g whey protein

2- 1 can tuna

wholemeal pitta bread

red onions/ peppers

1 tbls light mayo

3- 2 chicken breasts

250g of cooked microwave rice (74g of carbs)

red onions/ peppers

1 tbls light mayo

4 - cnp pro flapjack bar

5- pre workout

50g whey protein

3 weetabix

6 - post workout

50g whey protein

30g dextrose

7- 2 makeral fillets or 350g leaqn mince steak

60g wholeweat pasta

brocilli

8- pre bed

50g milk protein

*carbs - 277g*

*protein- 361g*

*fat- 60g/80g (depending if i eat makeral fillets for dinner)*

*total cals 3100*

couple of questions first of all regarding my priming and bulk diet

*what foods should i reduce in order to prime?*

*And how can i improve my current diet for my lean bulk cycle?*

*How much cardio should i do per week and when?*

thanks arnold


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want to lean bulk / recomp you need to cycle calories IMO. Workout days you'd aim for maintenance cals + 250 - 500 cals, off days go for maintenance cals plus cardio, or a very slight deficit.

It all depends what you're trying to acheive, a lot of recomp appraoches can end up with you "spinning your wheels" so to speak, and sometimes are slower than actual all out bulks/cuts. Having said that you'll be assissted so should work well. Probably the easiest way to cycle your cals would be to manipulate carb quantities on lifting days / rest days.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Alright mate. I cant advise about the gear as i'm clueless in that area!

But as far as diet goes, i think it can be MAJORLY cleaned up with relative ease...

1) eliminate wheat products. you are eating a lot of these. replace with potatoes

2) maybe reduce the carbs and introduce some fats? stuff like cashew nuts work well

3) go for proper rice that you cook. none of the microwave stuff

4) i would probably have more carbs PWO (by way of waxy maize starch) and eliminate carbs in meal 7 and have protein and fats with the broccoli

but thats just me. its something that would probably work for me but it might not work for you. just experiment i say

good luck!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

its metabolically impossible to increase muscle mass AND reduce body fat at the same time, either naturally or with AAS alone. I also don't believe you can do it on anything other than a TKD/CKD/keto variation.... but only with AAS, GH,T4 and 'slin. I can run through the metabolic reasons why (going from the krebs cycle forward) and also the interaction of those drugs and how they can be used to FORCE the body out of its normal metabolic pathways for a proper re-comp...

If in concept its something you're ok with, I will post the full protocol.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You can lose fat and gain muscle natty whilst using complex cyclical diets such as Lyle Macdonalds Ultimate diet 2.0, but it's more dicreet phases of fat loss then muscle gain than doing the two cocurrently, so I agree Ausbuilt.

I'd imagine it's much easier / fruitful to do it assisted, hell Lyle even talks about it in his book.

As a natty your best hope is to lose a lot of fat and retain possible gain a couple of lb of muscle. This gives the impression of muscle gain and fat loss at the same time, but in most cases it's the lower bodyfat making the trainee appear larger due to better muscle definition.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> You can lose fat and gain muscle natty whilst using complex cyclical diets such as Lyle Macdonalds Ultimate diet 2.0
> 
> Lyle's stuff is great; read all of it! He built on/worked with Dan Duchaine when Dan wrote BodyOpus, which is my bible.. even talks about AAS/Thyroid/Met etc in that book
> 
> ...


true, you look bigger naked, but smaller in clothes- not a bad thing.. and remember, you can't flex fat


----------

